# Problem adding new libraries



## burp182 (Oct 22, 2018)

I’m using 5.8.1 on a Mac Pro and the library is compatible with that version or lower. But I’m having issues trying to get the library to show up. I’ve also hit the “refresh” tab multiple times to no effect. It’s authorized and has it’s .nicnt file.

I hit “add library”, it asks for my admin password and everything looks normal. But the library never shows up. If I try again, I can repeat the process with the same result. I can do this indefinitely. If I try and load instruments from this library via the “Files” menu, I get a message that the instrument belongs to a library that is currently not installed. 
There are a couple of libraries this is happening with. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jaap (Oct 22, 2018)

I assume you tried restarting your DAW? For me that is sometimes needed for Kontakt libraries to show up


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 22, 2018)

There's no Add Library functionality in Kontakt 5.8.1, you add libraries from Native Access.


----------

